# Where's Spandex



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

... had Bobclive22 finally melted his brain?

Let us know you're ok buddy. Missing your rapist wit.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Missing your rapist wit.


I'm going to put this down to autocorrect


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Missing your rapist wit.
> ...


No ... I'm pretty sure I spelt it correctly. :lol:

Seriously, I actually miss his tenacity.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I always thought it to be 'rapiers' wit but I think I actually prefer the rapist version now. 
Let's just hope Spandex does too.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> I always thought it to be 'rapiers' wit but I think I actually prefer the rapist version now.
> Let's just hope Spandex does too.


The issue is, he's not keeping up with his job of slowly but surely sending Bobclive around the bend. I'm worried he's broken his own brain in the process.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe he just reached that breaking point. I know how frustrating it can get sometimes with people.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Have you tried crystal meth? Or tequila?

Gets me through the day most days. 8)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

The odd JD and coke (in liquid form) just takes that edge off every now and then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is so funny :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

He probably lost the will to live, these forums can do that to you.
[smiley=gossip.gif] 
[smiley=book2.gif] 
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Roller Skate said:


> Have you tried crystal meth? Or tequila?
> 
> Gets me through the day most days. 8)


Given your new TT order I would of thought you would prefer some golden brown :wink:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Still no sign?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Still no sign?


Coming up to four weeks.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I do hope he's not in trouble. With a name like Spandex and having that 'rapist' wit conjures up many an awkward scenario.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

He's probably off on his annual pangolin riding holiday but it can get hot so may not be fully uniformed.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Last known photo.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Someone appears to have taken over his position already. Perhaps this guy knows where Spandy is?


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Good riddance; infuriating communist.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

SPECSMAN said:


> Good riddance; infuriating communist.


He's not. He's an antagonist ... that's his job on the site, opposing every standpoint. It's a shit job but someone's got to do it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance; infuriating communist.
> ...


No it wasn't. :twisted:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > SPECSMAN said:
> ...


Oh yes it was. :lol:

I've never ever seen him agree with a point of view once.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yes you have !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> I've never ever seen him agree with a point of view once.


He must be related to my other half. I'll ask her if she knows him or where he is.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > I've never ever seen him agree with a point of view once.
> ...


That's what they do. It used to get to me until PornHub came along ... now I've a penchant to become a Taxi Driver.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Or pizza delivery. I get hungry quite quickly afterwards so that would be a bonus.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Oh yes you have !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not an argument, that's just a contradiction! I came here for an arguement! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > Roller Skate said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Haven't we all! It's the only time a taxi driver 'arrives early' from what I've seen!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SPECSMAN said:


> Good riddance; infuriating communist.


Well now look what you've done. He's come back...

See you in the electric car thread! :wink:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance; infuriating communist.
> ...


About time. It's been very subdued around here. We can call back the search party now, feed the dogs, refuel the choppers.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Spandex said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Good riddance; infuriating communist.
> ...


Bollocks! :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :lol:

How did the pangolin riding holiday go?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> How did the pangolin riding holiday go?


No time for a holiday this year. I've been busy designing and building the worlds first high-power, diesel fueled wifi router. Soon I will be setting it up outside the BobBots house. I'm going to hide it in a Sports Direct van. Triple threat.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The van will be driven by an un-skilled immigrant on a zero-hours contract. I figure I only need to pay him while he's actually driving. When he's parked up outside the BobBots house, he ain't getting a penny.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Spandex said:


> The van will be driven by an un-skilled immigrant on a zero-hours contract. I figure I only need to pay him while he's actually driving. When he's parked up outside the BobBots house, he ain't getting a penny.


Capitalist :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

SPECSMAN said:


> Capitalist :x


I'm not a capitalist, I'm just callous, selfish and greedy. I can understand the confusion though.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spandex said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist :x
> ...


OK Glad you set the record straight. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spandex said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist :x
> ...


That made me laugh too :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > How did the pangolin riding holiday go?
> ...


Bob will be just so happy. He's had no one to quote random stuff at for the past few days :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Bob will be just so happy. He's had no one to quote random stuff at for the past few days :lol:


Did you not look in his global warming thread? It didn't slow him down at all... :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I kept quiet whilst you were away and when I next looked there seemed to have be an imaginary friend involved named after me. I didn't delete my posts to make it appear that way honest.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

In all the years I've been on here, these threads have got to be amongst the weirdest I've seen. I don't know if it's down to member postage being low or whether logical thought has become a thing of the past.

Don't get me wrong, on a popcorn scale it's a 10 all day long but 12 years ago these threads would have been drowned off the front page in a day or so.

Aren't we better than this or to coin an old phrase from this site ... is the "forum going down hill?"

A sign of the times I guess. :lol: :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Roller Skate said:


> Aren't we better than this


Well, I'm definitely not better than this. Bit disappointed in everyone else though, tbh. :?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't we better than this
> ...


Shhhhh. I'm trying to get Bob to copy and paste something. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Aren't we better than this or to coin an old phrase from this site ... is the "forum going down hill?"


The Americans call it "Jumping the shark"


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Jeees is spandy still alive? Thought isis would have topped the old bast by now lol


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Stiff said:


> The Americans call it "Jumping the shark"


I think I saw that on Happy Days one time - Fonzy jumping over a shark on waterskis - or was it just me taking too much of my fathers medication? Who knows? But it still baffles me to this day how they got a shark on waterskis?!?


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

That's exactly where it comes from. It was thought that the shark jump was just too silly and the show had run out of ideas. It's usually a shows demise.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumping_the_shark


----------

